# Anyone using the 661 wrist wrap pro?



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

One of my friends broke his wrist on a fall that wasn't so bad and he's out for at least 2.5 months. I now think I want to get some wrist protection before something like that happens to me. I've seen the 661 wrist wrap pro in a store, they seem ok but I was wondering if any of you are using it? or any other suggestions? I have roller blade type wrist protection that I thought of using but I'm also using sram twist shifters and it doesn't work properly together. Thanks.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

I have been using the EVS WB01 wrist brace for 5 years. Usually on one wrist but sometime i need to use one on each. It does take some getting used to at first but after awhile you dont even notice them being there. I dont know how the 661 goes on, looks like the old EVS that was like a sock that you slid your hand through, it would tear at the side seams. The EVS is a neopren cuff that wraps around the wrist then velcros closed you can then set the final tension with the 2 straps. There are 2 stiff foam plates included, I use the thin one, the thick one is way too stiff for me. I am using thumb shifters but im sure you will adjust to the twist after a few rides. Either shift method you will have to get used to wearing them & shifting even riding, you will never notice them in time. :cornut::cornut:

https://www.evs-sports.com/products/product_details.asp?prodID=51


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

At least on photo the EVS looks similar to the 661 wrist pro. From what I remember when I looked at it, you kind of slip the 661 on but then there is two velcro strap that go around so I don't think it would tear. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

im using one of the 661 wrist wraps and i cant wear it for more than a run or two. it has a wire that runs right through the palm of your hand and after a little dh it starts to hurt. i haven't worn it since.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BanzaiRider said:


> At least on photo the EVS looks similar to the 661 wrist pro. From what I remember when I looked at it, you kind of slip the 661 on but then there is two velcro strap that go around so I don't think it would tear. Thanks for your suggestion.


If you put your hand through the neopren it will tear at the seams. I warranteed allot of the early EVS ones that were like that, it was the one problem all my customers had. EVS updated there's so you wrap it around your wrist then tension the 2 straps.


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> If you put your hand through the neopren it will tear at the seams. I warranteed allot of the early EVS ones that were like that, it was the one problem all my customers had. EVS updated there's so you wrap it around your wrist then tension the 2 straps.


Hey thanks much, I guess that's the way to go then.


----------



## GEO147 (Aug 13, 2015)

Just bought these after breaking my left wrist last week. Hoping that they will help protect both wrists once I am fit to ride again, whenever that might be!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

EVS are Awesome


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

I broke the styloid process off of my right wrist a few years ago and it bothers me all of the time. Biking on rough terrain started to get the best of me so I ended up buying the 661 wrist wrap. I personally love it and would highly recommend it. I don't think my wrist has been sore after riding since, even a day of brutal downhill.

I'm not sure how well it will project you from falls, but the support while riding is great.

It fits right over my glove and doesn't interfere with grip or movement.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CNvbtbj_pccCFYKPHwodB2QLYg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## GEO147 (Aug 13, 2015)

Does anyone know if the 661 Wrist Wrap Pro will protect you from breaking your wrist in a fall?


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

As mentioned in my post I highly doubt it will prevent it, but it does add support obviously. It's not a hardshell.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I destroyed my wrist riding a couple years ago and had a massive surgery. I have limited movement of my wrist but still ride. I got an Allsport dynamics wrist brace and love it. It is comfortable and is the only brace that may actually prevent you from breaking your wrist. I have fallen and it has saved me several times. It's pricey but well worth it. They run about $400+ but found some for $300..if your lucky you can convince your DR. to write a RX


----------

